# Mudman G-9000 and G-9025 owners: Let's Get An Official Count



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I've always liked this model and I thought why not to get an official count.

AFAIK there are 12 different color viariations of g-9000 plus an anniversary g-9025









Post pictures of your G-9000s here and I will count them.
Who is the King of Mud? Who has got the most of them?

G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) -------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Current King of Mud is ____________ (0 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## b0n3s (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I suppose I'll kick it off with a black and purple!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) -------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 1 watch

Current King of Mud is *b0n3s* (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

G9000MS


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) -------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 2 watches

Current Kings of Mud are *b0n3s* and *britewhite* (1 watch)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok here we go.
pic from sellers album but this turned up yesterday?








This was delivered last week from the same seller.








Had this one a while now.








My first Muddie.








Got a couple of atomic muddies as well.

Stu.


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's my little collection of Mudmen, I have three of them.

G9000MX-2










G9000R-4










G9000-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 9 watches

Current King of Mud is *Stu65* (4 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## shockerman (Mar 26, 2012)

My first Mudman KTM.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 10 watches

Current King of Mud is *Stu65* (4 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mechonster (Dec 26, 2010)

let's add another ktm


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 12 watches

Current King of Mud is *Stu65* (4 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Due to the pain in the a** buttons and my strong preference for the G-7900 and G-800BD, I wear mine very seldom, but its a cool watch nonetheless and modded to maximum stealth:










cheers


----------



## Feisar (Jan 29, 2011)

My one and only camo


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 1 watch
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 14 watches

Current King of Mud is *Stu65* (4 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dobber72 (Jul 14, 2010)

Piowa said:


> Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


That's very kind of you to say, thank you. that's just made my day.


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

g9000-ms is what i have and it's good but hard to read in certain light conditions due to the negative lcd

rem


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 2 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 15 watches

Current King of Mud is *Stu65* (4 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

Piowa made me post mine


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 2 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 16 watches

Current King of Mud is *Stu65* (4 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

G-9000BP. More stylish than Milan....


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 2 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 2 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 17 watches

Current King of Mud is *Stu65* (4 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

My G-9000:









my single GW-9000:


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

I was wondering if the GW9000 counted. So.... does it?



d2mac said:


> My G-9000:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello!


----------



## tzagu (Mar 19, 2008)

I have these 2:
G-9000-1 (red buttons) 
G-9000-3V (green military)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 27 watches

Current King of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

I would rather opt not to include GW-9000, because if we include it, what should we do with GW-9010 (the same bezel) or G-800 (the same module)?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

My first Mudman, but something tells me that it will be the last...









G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 28 watches

Current King of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

G9000-MX2








G9000-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 30 watches

Current King of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mf6532 (Feb 14, 2006)

G-9000-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 31 watches

Current King of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CasualKenji (Aug 1, 2012)

My one and only G-Shock: 
G9000 standard black with red buttons. 
Photo by knotkenji • Instagram


----------



## NOLABrad (May 22, 2012)

Here ya go: G-9000-8


----------



## capt_RENGT (Dec 6, 2010)

button mod for diving


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like we have 3 leaders: white, black and blue:

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 34 watches

Current King of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ericng79 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Hi! ;-)

Here's mine!!!!









Does this one count???? *:-d


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Add another one for me on its way! 







(sellers pic)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Stormies up front

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 36 watches

Current King of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

ericng79 said:


> *
> 
> Does this one count???? *:-d
> 
> View attachment 812024


I don't know. Could be counted as TLC or mod or not counted at all as having differnet module. My watch count is not a scientific thing, so you can decide.


----------



## Burgosgts (Sep 4, 2012)

another one, G-9000-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 0 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 37 watches

Current King of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

I plan to do a group shot but look like it won't happen soon. So I'm using old or stock pictures for now. here are my Muddies:

G9000-8 and G9000MS (module swapped)

G9025A in negative display (employee gift?)

2 x G9000MC-3 (green camo) and 2 x G9000MC-8 (snow camo)

G9000R-4 Orange Rescue Mudman

G9010 (non-atomic)

GW9010 in green camo band and green bezel

GW9000A (it's incoming - I used to have it, sold it, and just bought it again)

Yes! I love G90xx Mudman. :-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 45 watches

Current King of Mud is *GShockMe* (8 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

Another Muddie joined me on Monday. 









Stu.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 46 watches

Current King of Mud is *GShockMe* (8 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bosox (Mar 25, 2011)

Put me down for one more


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 47 watches

Current King of Mud is *GShockMe* (8 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Please report your Kings here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gxw-...f-here-lets-get-official-count-432667-36.html









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

G9000R-4 in the house! My 2nd 9000.









Just got it from Australia and hadn't adjusted it to Hawaii time yet (HST).


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ---------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 0 watches
mods and customs ------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 48 watches

Current King of Mud is *GShockMe* (8 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

Another joined the clan today.
G-9000-8V









Stu.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Stormtroopers gaining advantage...

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 0 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 50 watches

Current King of Mud is *GShockMe* (8 watches)
Current Viceroi of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)
Current Duke of Mud is *Stu65* (6 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AlexGP (Dec 15, 2009)

G9000-8 reporting in!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Stormtroopers way ahead

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 0 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 51 watches

Current King of Mud is *GShockMe* (8 watches)
Current Viceroi of Mud is *d2mac* (7 watches)
Current Duke of Mud is *Stu65* (6 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

Did a couple of group shots today and another 9000 I had not posted here.
Enjoy.

























Have a great weekend.

Stu.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Stormtroopers way ahead

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 0 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 52 watches

Current King of Mud is *GShockMe* (8 watches)
Current Vicerois of Mud are *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Stu65 said:


>


Wow, Mud Heaven.
Which is your favourite one?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GShockMe (Mar 4, 2011)

Piowa, you can dethrone me since I no longer own G9000-8 (tan muddy). My standing is at 7 muds.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like 6th of January. We have 3 Kings.

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 0 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 51 watches

Current King of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

Piowa, my favourite is the red as it is so striking in colour yet it has the darkest negative display out of all of my G's next up would have to be the Rescue.
gotta love the Mud. 

Stu


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

Team Land Cruiser (TLC)















G-9000TLC-4JR


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Please welcome the first TLC on our list. 
What a cool watch.

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 1 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 52 watches

Current King of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stu65 (Jan 8, 2009)

Now I like that very much kumazo, what a cracking muddie.

Stu.


----------



## Brigalow (Sep 16, 2007)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 
G-9000-1 (red buttons) --------------------------------
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 2
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 
G-9000-3V (green military) -----------------------------
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 1
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 2
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 1
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 1 
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 2

Just want a blue one and I'm done , although a stormtrooper would be nice and I like the standard black red button one ;-) .














































best regards Scott.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Please welcome new King of Mud

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 61 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

my camou Muddie


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Results are surprising for me. I thought the leader would be standard one with red buttons. Now it is only third with two "white" ones in front.

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 62 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek (Apr 19, 2012)

I never reported my 3v! I better go double check the kings as well.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 63 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Strategist00 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm sorry to post a question here, but it does relate. I'm about to get my first G-shock and I'm deciding vs the GW9000A-1 and the watches posted in this thread.

The GW9000A-1 has atomic time keeping and tough solar, the watches posted ITT (in this thread) do not (to my understanding). Why are the watches posted ITT so popular and why do you guys like these watches so much?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I could have GW-9000 for (nearly) the same money as G-9000. I chose G-9000, because I just didn't like the look of GW and it doesn't show the day of week and the date and the same time. Besides you have 13 colors to choose from. 

Here is the review of both of them

Purple Mudman G-9000BP & Crappy G Shock Reviews I've Seen - YouTube

Hope it helps.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Johnnybrera (Aug 17, 2012)

My G-9000MC-8 (camo gray)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 64 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stefan23486 (Sep 23, 2012)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Piowa, as promised...:-!

My very first Mudman, received it via UPS last thursday.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 65 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

...and my new black Muddie:-!


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

Scott "Brigelow" amazing stash mate!!!

noone posted the mudman rally timer? 9010?


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice photo, exc-hulk, really nice

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 3 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 66 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

kandyredcoi said:


> noone posted the mudman rally timer? 9010?


GW-9000 and G(W)-9010 don't count here, because of different module. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

So - one more TLC Muddy:


cheers, Sedi


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 67 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## b1710 (Oct 3, 2012)

My G-9000-3v


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 68 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sold my Stormie...

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) -------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 67 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## erik_alves (Jun 10, 2009)

I got mine in 2008. I think after a saw a, not so good , movie where a kid had some special powers or something..... I thought the mudman was nice and then I got one. I don't wear it much though:









I'm gonna wear it today after almost a year. Thanks to you....


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) --------------------------------10 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 68 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Burgosgts (Sep 4, 2012)

One more


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) --------------------------------10 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 69 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## argo8wheel (Sep 24, 2012)

New G 9000-1 here. Seems to be working great so far!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-1 (red buttons) --------------------------------11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 1 watch
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 70 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photo IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone more? Let's get to 100 Mudmen before Christmas.


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

im getting a gw9000a, does that count? ill post up when i get it


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

My latest G-9000 Mudman and my latest G-Shock purchase so far (Nov-10-12)...


----------



## Mightyc0lt (Oct 9, 2012)

Chalk another one up for the standard, G-9000-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) --------------------------------12 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 5 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 4 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 2 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 72 watches

Current King of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Viceroys of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Andy205 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll be at 7 shortly as follows.

BP - my favourite G 
MX-8
9000-1
9000-8
9000-3V
9000-R4
9000-MS landing within the next few days


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

modified


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

I have a few too.

G-9000-1JF
GW-9000-1JF 
G-9000-8JF
G-9000-8VDR
G-9000-3VDR
G-9000MC-3DR
G-9000MC-8DR
GW-9010R-4JF
G-9000R-4DR
G-9000MS-1JF
G-9000TLC-4JR
G-9000TLC-4DR
GW-9025A-1JF
G-9025A-1JF

I Think the GW-9000/9010 belongs to the same series Mudman too.










Also there need to be a correction in your list. The 9000MC models are NOT camouflage models or models that pretend to be, but a jam of colors, hence the series name "Jam'in Colors". It's therefor not a clash of sounds, but an everlasting jam.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

I have the Honda in my collection but would really love to add one of the camo ones.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Please welcome, the new King of Mud...

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------14 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 90 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Sjors said:


> I Think the GW-9000/9010 belongs to the same series Mudman too.
> 
> Also there need to be a correction in your list. The 9000MC models are NOT camouflage models or models that pretend to be, but a jam of colors, hence the series name "Jam'in Colors". It's therefor not a clash of sounds, but an everlasting jam.
> Cheers,Sjors


GW-9000 and GW-9010 could be counted or not. My watch count is not a scientific thing, so all of you can decide. 

MC models may be named jamed, but look quiet camo to me.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pablos_ (Jan 4, 2010)

My G-9000-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------15 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 91 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

This is just so FREAKY!!!! There's some wild collectors out there, unbelievable!
I will add my very first Mudman of this generation, when it arrives, probably tomorrow, it's
been travelling here for a while from a dealer in Spain and must be on Doug Heffernan's IPS truck already..
So stand by for a blue participant...


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

G-9000-1 here got as a present from my wife in 08-09 I think. I hated it at first bc of stiff buttons and the little knobs on the back but have grown to love its durability


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------16 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 92 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

G-9000MX-2DR arrived safe and sound from Valencia, Spain....
it's a bit small for my taste, in the long run. I am more fun of the larger Gs...
but that blue color is great and the blue screen is fantastic!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------16 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 93 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

I forgot to add my 3-day old G-9000BP


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------16 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 94 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## damnstockengine (Jan 3, 2013)

here is my mudman 


g-shock g9000-1v by damnstockengine, on Flickr


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Late to the party. I hope mine still counts! Here's mine on a late night trip to the neighboring city of Bandung. 








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------17 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 96 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Add another purple one to the count! I finally own one! Some day I'll have the stormtrooper and yamaha one as well. Some day.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------17 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 97 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 4u2c (Jan 9, 2013)

my mudman...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Only 2 Mudmen to 100..

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------17 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 98 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's mine.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Only 1 Mudman to 100..

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------18 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together ---------------------------------------------- 99 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

Hopefully #100 here. Will show my 9000-1v next week when it arrives in the mail.


----------



## haumti (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry to JeffreyVB that his 9000 is not the #100
Here´s my modded G-9000-MC 3 with GW-9010 Bezel


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*100 !!!*

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------18 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 100 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Custom mx-4








And my latest eBay steal


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------18 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 102 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JeffreyVB (Apr 25, 2012)

haumti said:


> Sorry to JeffreyVB that his 9000 is not the #100
> Here´s my modded G-9000-MC 3 with GW-9010 Bezel


Technically I owned it, it was paid for and in transit, I just had not taken possession yet. 

Here is my "fresh of the mail truck, new to me" G9000.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------19 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 103 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hydramirage (Jan 24, 2013)

Hells you guys are enablers. ^^;; I just went and got a couple G9000s after seeing your pics! Will be adding a g9000MX-2 and a G9000-8 when they arrive~ This model is honestly the only G so far that doesn't look obscenely large on my wrists.


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Where did u get them from? I want both of those!


----------



## hydramirage (Jan 24, 2013)

aaand here's the 9800-g


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------19 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 104 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aryarewardhana (Oct 16, 2012)

count me in.. actually its a G9000-1 (and another "MUD" family) but i after pranked my GF, she took a revenge by painted the red buttons with a marker..


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice mod

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------20 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 105 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hydramirage (Jan 24, 2013)

And here's the g9000mx-2


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------20 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 106 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got a stormtrooper, so put a check in that column for me please!
My mini grail for G's. I thought I loved my BP until this one came in! Man, the stormtrooper is awesome!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------20 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 107 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

seems to be not much love for the mudman?
here's mine anyway.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------20 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 108 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Does this variant count?

View attachment 1006941


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Does this variant count?
> 
> View attachment 1006941


I have one of those on my Amazon Watch List


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Harv2ey said:


>


Can't see your picture 8-(

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jamie Stretch (Jul 31, 2012)

Camo 9000


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------20 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 109 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brahmsky (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi There..!! 

View attachment 1008919


----------



## Amriteshwar Singh (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 1008938


Heres mine. G9000 red buttons.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------21 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 111 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 02civicsi (Apr 24, 2012)

Jamie Stretch said:


> Camo 9000


Want one of those so bad.


----------



## TedDotCom (Jul 1, 2012)

Arrived in the mail today...








An MX-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------21 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 6 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 3 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 112 watches

Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

I was looking at that one in a G store in Singapore last week. Me likey.


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure why I've missed this thread up until now.

Dawn Black 25th Anniversary Muddie:










-1:









MX-4:










MX-8:









BP:









MC-8:









R4:










TLC:










MC-3:










Storm trooper:





One more:


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

G-9000MS-1:


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Please welcome, the new King of Mud

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------22 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 122 watches

Current Kings of Mud are *Sjors* and *Kronos *(11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## greg1491 (Jul 8, 2012)

Got this g9000 yesterday and immediately changed the bezel for a GW9000 bezel. I've never liked the orange pushers but it might look better with a GW9010 bezel as it has the G SHOCK in red. I have both GW's so I might swap them around and see which way I like it better.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 123 watches

Current Kings of Mud are *Sjors* and *Kronos *(11 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to add one more. Finally found a picture of my G-9000MX-2:


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

greg1491 said:


> Got this g9000 yesterday and immediately changed the bezel for a GW9000 bezel. I've never liked the orange pushers but it might look better with a GW9010 bezel as it has the G SHOCK in red. I have both GW's so I might swap them around and see which way I like it better.


Nice mod. I always thought the GW-9000 bezel somehow was a more direct descendant of the "Mudman" look -- going back to the DW-8400.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*Welcome EMPEROR OF MUD, KRONOS with 12 out of 13 Mudmen. Only 3V is missing....*

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 124 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

Piowa said:


> *Welcome EMPEROR OF MUD, KRONOS with 12 out of 13 Mudmen. Only 3V is missing....*


I'm pretty sure I listed 13. 11 in my initial post and 2 more in separate, later posts.

In any event, I have the 3V!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

*So welcome THE TRUE EMPEROR OF MUD, KRONOS with 13 out of 13 Mudmen.*

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 125 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## riffraff (Sep 1, 2012)

Love the 3V and the MS...just wish there were "stealthy" versions with positive displays.


----------



## watchumean (Apr 12, 2013)

My first G-Shocks bought and rec'd this week


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 127 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Luv my muddies


----------



## jcstr30 (Apr 19, 2013)

My two muds the gw9000A and the g9000 ms


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) -------------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 128 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Here's my first one, the MX-8 KTM


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 129 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Blaise13 (Jun 13, 2012)

I add mine that I have just received !

I love it ! 

Here with another one from Japan.

[edited by moderator - no knife pics - see forum rule #8]


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 130 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rybak (Sep 10, 2012)

Purple one...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-***-05-21-2013-tues-***-864960-5.html#post6351724


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 0 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 131 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

9000MS with painted letters!!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 7 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 132 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bonbonson (Dec 16, 2012)

Count me in! g9000tlc from sedi a couple months ago. Sorry it took me this long to post it. will post more pics later 
http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4446/p5180987.jpg


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------23 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 133 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

bonbonson said:


> Count me in! g9000tlc from sedi a couple months ago. Sorry it took me this long to post it. will post more pics later
> http://img818.imageshack.us/img818/4446/p5180987.jpg


Ha, cool! Hi there!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## marcoszam (Jun 14, 2012)

Count me down with 4

















G-9000-1V
G-9000-8V
G-9000MX-2
G-9000MX-4

Cheers 2 Mudmadness,
Marcos


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------24 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000BP (purple) -------------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 137 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bonbonson (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, after a couple of months with me i still love it like it was new not to mention it still looks new!

More pictures 
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2352/p1011040.jpg
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8606/p1011042t.jpg
http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/1043/p1011044x.jpg


----------



## strikebreaker (May 18, 2013)

HI everybody...Here is my contribution... 1 X G-9000-1V , 1 X G-9000-3V , 1 X G-9000BP-1 , 1 X G-9000TLC-4ER , 1 X G-9000-4R...And of course 1 x G9330A 30th anniversary...cheers.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice debut, Strikebreaker

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------25 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 142 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brahmsky (Feb 27, 2013)

my latest addition..


----------



## FlyerGuy (Jan 1, 2012)

I can be #26 for the classic G9000-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------26 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 144 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

I always get lucky on Craigslist!  finally added a G-Shock to my collection and glad it was this one


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------26 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 145 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dspodium (Jan 3, 2012)

Count me in with a G-9000-1 on a Bond NATO strap


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------27 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 146 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mib37 (Jul 27, 2013)

Another green one! G-9000-3V.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------27 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 147 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Oli R C (Sep 15, 2013)

Ooh, well I just found this thread, linked from your Rangeman count thread.

So, please add me to the G-9000BP total... a true 'wear anywhere' watch. This one's mine... :-!


G-9000BP by Oliver Coats, on Flickr


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, I sold my Stormtrooper. And I gave away my Grape to a really close friend. So I'm left with only one Muddy. My trusty G9000MS-1.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------28 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 1 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 149 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Awaiting strap screws to finish the bottom two. Messing around with bezel, dial, and strap combos...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------28 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 152 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos (Jan 2, 2008)

You must admit "Emperor of Mud" is a pretty funny title! My mom would be so proud! 
😄😄


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Kronos said:


> You must admit "Emperor of Mud" is a pretty funny title! My mom would be so proud!
> 


As she should be!

Great honor.


----------



## zionfarm (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is mine along with its partner in crime Casio G'zOne given in a trade from my cousin for a benchmade knife.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is the Toyota Mudman


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------28 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 154 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## opzulu (Oct 25, 2013)

Added the first Mudman to my G collection, it is a G-9000MS. Also ordered a stormtrooper band and bezel from the bay to mod it, maybe. Love the watch!

Rick


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------28 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 155 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Aiden21 (Nov 4, 2013)

add mine. Just received today! Love it!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------28 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 156 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Piowa, 

I am chiming in I have no photo but I have a G-900-1V.


Have a great day,


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------29 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) ---------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 157 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## miyabineverdie (Aug 9, 2013)

G9000-MX2, G9000-3V, G9000-8V, G9000-MS :-!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------29 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 161 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nnbz (Nov 18, 2013)

G9000-1V


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------30 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 4 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 162 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## strikebreaker (May 18, 2013)

Yeeeeees !!!! Santa comes early this year...Just recieve yesterday : NIB g-9025


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------30 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 163 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac* and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## strikebreaker (May 18, 2013)

+ 1 g-9000MS ....Total 7 ....


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------30 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 14 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 164 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

G-9000-1V


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------31 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 14 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 165 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

miyabineverdie said:


> G9000-MX2, G9000-3V, G9000-8V, G9000-MS :-!


Those plastic trays would be perfect for my storage space! Did you get them online somewhere?


----------



## konafan (Apr 1, 2012)

strikebreaker said:


> + 1 g-9000MS ....Total 7 ....
> 
> View attachment 1347548


I really like this, nice collection, good colour selection. A colour for every occasion; black for formal occasions, red for extrovert days, orange for surf, skate or bike


----------



## antigalacticos (Mar 8, 2012)

in this moment, I've only one G...but I'm on my way to increase numbers of G's in my collection )


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------31 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 14 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 9 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 8 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 166 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Here's my set of Mudman G's









Still looking to add a few more!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------31 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 171 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## theesimonsez (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is my dyed black G-9000-3V. This one has a couple of stories to tell, and currently lives at the bottom of my backpack, attached to my spare set of keys. I took it to a jeweler to have the battery changed, the kid who changed it pinched the gasket. The first time it got wet after the change I watched the display snap crackle and pop until it went dark. I stuck it in a drawer for a year, finally changing the battery and it fired right up. I also forgot it on the bumper of my work van after washing my hands, I came back an hour later and found it in the middle of the road. Obviously it had been run over as the bezel was half off and the clasp was bent at a 90 degree angle. I bent the clasp back with a pliers and popped the bezel back on. It is a tough mudder for sure!!


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's my two to add to the count. A 1V and an MX4.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------32 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 174 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bignut (Feb 23, 2014)

Hii.. This is my G-9000-3V .. ^^


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------32 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 175 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys. My First Mudman. And I love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------33 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 176 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

You can add an MX-2 to the count.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------33 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 177 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xnokiax (Dec 15, 2012)

my *Casio G-SHOCK G-9000R-4ER "Mudman Rescue" 
i bought now. after my classic red buttons which i sold few months ago*

pic is from seller add









my small mod for strap keeper https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/radio-mudman-gw-9000-has-landed-98616-3.html#post7466664


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------33 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 178 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Baconbitz (Nov 5, 2013)

Count me in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------34 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 179 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


Don't believe I updated my 9000 Mudman count.


----------



## ITFighter (Apr 12, 2013)

My first and only G









Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------34 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 182 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac*,*Stu65 *and *Strikebreaker *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## strikebreaker (May 18, 2013)

+1 G-9000-8V...total 8....


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------34 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 22 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 13 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 183 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(8 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## strikebreaker (May 18, 2013)

I have to add 2 more...1 x G-9000MC-8V , 1 X G-9000MX-2...Total 10...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Excellent Strikebreaker, three to go... 

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------34 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 22 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 14 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ------------------------------------ 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ------------------------------ 9 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 7 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 185 watches

Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## miyabineverdie (Aug 9, 2013)

Mudman G9000 Series


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW, I am speechless. I am going to count them soon. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Paul Raposo (May 15, 2007)

Here's my 9000-1


----------



## gobulls (Mar 3, 2009)

Piowa said:


> WOW, I am speechless. I am going to count them soon.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Let me help you ;-);-)

Top Row
G-9000BP --- 2
G-9000MS --- 1

Middle Row
G-9000MS --- 1

Third Row
G-9000MX-8 --- 3
G-9000MX-4 --- 2

Bottom Row
G-90000-8 --- 2
G-9000MX-2 --- 4
G-9000MC-3 --- 1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------35 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 14 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 202 watches

Current Popr of Mud is *Gobulls *(16 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gobulls (Mar 3, 2009)

Piowa said:


> Current Popr of Mud is *Gobulls *(16 watches)


:-d:-d Very cool title but those were not mine but belongs to miyabineverdie.

Just helping out to count ;-);-)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, corrected

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------35 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 14 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 5 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 202 watches

Current Popr of Mud is miyabineverdie(16 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## miyabineverdie (Aug 9, 2013)

+3 mudman update



total 19pcs

tks piowa


----------



## scamp (May 31, 2006)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------35 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 10 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 205 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## otes1 (Apr 10, 2014)

miyabineverdie said:


> Mudman G9000 Series


WOOOOWWMudman Addicts


----------



## otes1 (Apr 10, 2014)

miyabineverdie said:


> +3 mudman updatetotal 19pcstks piowa


MUDMAN TLC RARE ITEM BRO


----------



## Nabucodonosorus Rex (Feb 6, 2014)

Just bought it 3 days ago, I needed any camo G to watch Bear "PeeWee" Grylls on tv!
old Mudman G9000-MC3 "1/2-camo" (only the strap is camo), correct watch, not too big, obviously stiff buttons etc...

for lunch: scorpio for him, ostrich egg for me

[picture removed by moderator - see forum rule #8]


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------35 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 6 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 206 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## VaPi (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm in with my anniversary mudman - I love it 









Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------35 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 207 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bdickerson84 (Apr 29, 2014)

My new favorite watch!!


----------



## VaPi (Mar 29, 2014)

A Men in Rescue wants to be part of this family 









Viva Portugal


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------35 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 208 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## VaPi (Mar 29, 2014)

The next one - red button mudman says hello









Viva Portugal


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------36 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 209 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tako-kichi (May 8, 2014)

G-9000 was my second watch, and after so many others after it, still love it! I tend to stick to positive dials and black/black-red combi (probably why my wife complains they all look the same to her).


Time flows, but admiring my watches slows it down for me!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------37 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 210 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## VaPi (Mar 29, 2014)

My new mudman member 









Viva Portugal


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------37 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 25 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 211 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AristoNYC (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------37 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 25 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 212 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

I've got a storm trooper. It's been my sidekick for about three years, it's got one of the best lumes IMO.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------37 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 26 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 213 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## theshockresist (May 19, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------38 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 216 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------38 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 217 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk*


----------



## bosch78 (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a G-9000-1. Bought it in Osaka in 2011.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------39 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 218 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

+1 on MS modal.

btw, i like the purple and black combination as well. how do u feel about that with smart causal? i just find it abit hard to match with smart causal shirts, so i chose to grasp the MS version, and i like the military concept. Cheers.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------39 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 219 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## REDLINEVUE (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a few mudmen I would like to add....


----------



## BJAS1961 (Apr 24, 2014)

I should add mine.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------41 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 28 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 225 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ShoRtieEX1 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm wearing mine today!

broonzbane


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------43 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 28 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 4 watch

Together --------------------------------------------- 227 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## REDLINEVUE (Jul 29, 2007)

.... I think you may have counted my "custom" as a red button version... But if you notice, mine has the reverse display. It used to be a green military which was placed into a black bezel - notice the word "mudan" is in red not gold 

just liked it better that way


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Black Military model here.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Corrected

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------42 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 28 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 19 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 5 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 228 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## edwin2 (Jul 26, 2011)

5 Muddies, including the old AW-570 and the g-9300. You gotta love 'm. Use them for out-door activities.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------43 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 29 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 20 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 5 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 231 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## REDLINEVUE (Jul 29, 2007)

Put me down for one more... a "custom" of sorts.... I have a few dead mudmen in my closet so I took the bezel of an old faded stormtrooper and died it - then added a green strap from an old broken mudman... now all it needs is a battery and I have one more for the collection


----------



## gdawg55 (Oct 9, 2008)

Just bought my first Mudman last week. I got the G9000ms-1 and love it. I thought it might be a little small, but it fits my wrist a bit better than my GD100ms-1. So far...great purchase.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------43 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 29 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 233 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rockarola (Aug 11, 2013)

G-9000-3VER here, my second G and my favourite. Like others have noted, the buttons are a cast-iron-b*tch to press, but will soften with use...and G's are made to be used, not just collected ;-)

(edit) Just saw the Toyota version...if I'll ever get one, that'll be collected and kept safe from my usual abuse!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------43 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 29 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 21 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 234 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

You can add me to the list with these mudman. At work so no pics, but as soon as I get home, will round them up and post pics. 

G-9000-1
G-9000-8 
G-9000MS-1


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------44 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 30 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 22 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 237 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

Three Checking In.....


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------45 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 31 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 22 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 240 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kandyredcoi (Dec 22, 2009)

no love for the GW9000?  






modded to this:


----------



## ticktocktime (Apr 19, 2014)

Stormtrooper for me pls Piowa. Happy to be able to add to the count!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------45 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 22 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 241 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## josha840 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sign me up for a 9000BP.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------45 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 22 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 242 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gianfrancoteh (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi Guys, I'm new here and here is my first mudman.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------45 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 23 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 243 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002 (Oct 3, 2014)

gianfrancoteh said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new here and here is my first mudman.


Congrats and welcome to this wonderful forum. You will like it, great gals and girls here and knowledgable as well.

Enjoy your new found addiction.


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

9000-1V here.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------46 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 23 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 244 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spuggs (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sooooo late to this party.
G-9000 BP
G-9000MS-1
GW-9000 (not sure if this one is eligible as the thread specifies only G not GW)
Pix ASAP


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------46 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 246 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## colt32 (Sep 17, 2013)

Add my 3V to the count,

Cheers,
Col.

Sorry the photo's dreadful!!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------46 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 247 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pocky (Dec 10, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------46 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 248 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lpociask (Jan 9, 2015)

My new - 1V


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------47 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 12 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 249 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bovinious (Mar 19, 2013)

G-9000MC-8


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------47 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 250 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jerry7297 (Mar 21, 2014)

G-9000-1


----------



## fresh2death (May 19, 2015)

G-9000 mx-4

Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------48 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 252 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------49 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 253 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Storz (Jun 2, 2013)

Just picked up a G9000 today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------50 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 254 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

+1 G-9000-1JF


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------51 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 255 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stanislao (Sep 14, 2015)

G9000-1J


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------52 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 24 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 256 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nb9001 (Oct 6, 2015)

+1 G9000MS


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------52 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 25 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 257 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Can't wait my G-9000-3 came 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Dwijaya said:


> Can't wait my G-9000-3 came
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk











Finally, my 2nd G shock (the 1st, was G series went dead)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

I wonder if the bezel ring might fit others gshock series? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Dwijaya said:


> I wonder if the bezel ring might fit others gshock series?


The problem is, for the G9000 series it's not even a ring! It's 3 separate pieces of metal for decorative purpose only. Here's another member's pictures to show just that.



ckhammett said:


>


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------52 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 25 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 258 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

G-9000-1 (red buttons), No. 53. Actually got this back in July this year, only reporting now here. It's quietly becoming my second work horse besides my SGW100. Originally, I painted the buttons black, but now the paint came off and the red returned.

Outta so many pictures of the Mudmen here in this thread, I can't believe only a few showing the back. Remember the Mudman is just as special looking from the back. ;-)


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------53 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 25 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 7 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 259 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

im in: owning yet one best looking G9025A-1. im too lazy now loading up a picture though


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

watch-ing said:


> im in: owning yet one best looking G9025A-1. im too lazy now loading up a picture though


So I am afraid I am too lazy to count your watch. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## watch-ing (Jan 20, 2016)

+ 1 for the obstinacy and "coolness" of count von count. +1 for the visual lovers!









oh and....*coughItsForSaleCough*


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Please don't use count threads (or any other than sales section) to sale watches.

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------53 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 25 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 18 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 6 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 260 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(10 watches)
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## strikebreaker (May 18, 2013)

Hello Piowa,+ 2 for me...1 x G-9000MX-3V + 1 custom G-9000-3V with G-9000-8V module....Thx..

View attachment 7294746


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

JUst say hi


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------53 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 26 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 265 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ATLien_325 (Mar 11, 2016)

My Black/Orange Mudman is in storage. Here is my new addition 3031 edition Mudman.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------53 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 21 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 266 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jlauwrence (Aug 2, 2016)

Just caught the G bug!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------53 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 22 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 267 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are my two G9000's


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------54 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 23 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 269 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olandese83 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah, I'm in the club. G9000 is my last G purchase, bought some month ago to make myself a gift after receiving some extra-money from the Company (target reached  ).


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------55 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 23 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

Together --------------------------------------------- 270 watches

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Time to dredge up an old thread. Just got my G9000 in the mail today.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------56 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 23 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 271 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't know if I already did this, but here are my two.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------57 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 24 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 273 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Mudman 9000 with Kong Gxw-56

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------57 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 25 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 274 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

My 9000-1 and 3V, I switched hardware between the two for a green with positive display and a black with red buttons negative display.


----------



## Zeroed4x (Mar 7, 2010)

Camo Mudman


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------57 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 25 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 275 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Please add my G-9000-3V.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------57 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 27 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 26 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 276 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## buck186 (Aug 6, 2017)

This is mine, but also the lack of g-9000mx-2 and g-9000mc-8, I want a new or second-hand unused


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's mine!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

buck186 said:


> This is mine, but also the lack of g-9000mx-2 and g-9000mc-8, I want a new or second-hand unused





ericlikeseatin said:


> Here's mine!


Can you identify your models?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Piowa said:


> Can you identify your models?
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Mine is a G9000MS-1. I guess my dark lume photo makes it hard to tell haha


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I love mine.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------57 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 29 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 26 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 7 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 278 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Diesel Fox (Feb 28, 2012)

I have wanted a Mudman for a while but there were a few things I didn't care for, mainly regarding the strap. So I recently revisited the idea, and when I found out the buttons were attached to the bezel for an easy swap, and that JaysandKays now made strap adapters for it...I was all in!


----------



## Pagant (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a g9000-1 that i sometimes tinker about with ie fitting a beige bezel mainly because i do not care for the standard red buttons and before anybody asks, i can not post pictures, sorry about that.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

strangely enough, I got out, wait for a loooooooooooooong while, then get back in


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------59 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 29 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 26 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 19 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 16 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 8 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 281 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Just three but I get a lot of use out of them


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------59 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 29 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 27 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 8 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 281 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Piowa said:


> G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------59 watches
> G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
> G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 29 watches
> G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 27 watches
> ...


Dobber72 and exc-hulk, I'm coming for your titles of "Best Mudman photos!"  Now to think of a good photo idea for my G9000MS-1...


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Not a G 9000, but is a Mudman.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/9300-owners-lets-get-official-count-612783-57.html


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Put me down for two.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------60 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 30 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 27 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 8 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 281 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## slawek (May 3, 2012)

Mudmaaan 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G930F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------61 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 30 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 27 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 14 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 8 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 282 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm looking to get a Mudman military style watch - which model is the latest version? G9000MS or something else?


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Unadan360 said:


> I'm looking to get a Mudman military style watch - which model is the latest version? G9000MS or something else?


This one, a Mudman 9300 Desert Camo on Amazon.


----------



## slawek (May 3, 2012)

1 camo 









Wysłane z mojego SM-G930F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------61 watches
G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 30 watches
G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 27 watches
G-9000MX-2 (yamaha) --------------------------------- 20 watches
G-9000BP (purple) ------------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MX-4 (honda) ---------------------------------- 17 watches
G-9000MC-8 (camo gray) ------------------------------ 16 watches
G-9000MC-3 (camo green) ----------------------------- 15 watches
G-9000R-4 (rescue) ----------------------------------- 13 watches
G-9000TLC (toyota) ----------------------------------- 11 watches
G-9000MX-8 (ktm) ------------------------------------- 10 watches
G-9025 (anniversary) ----------------------------------- 8 watches
mods and customs -------------------------------------- 8 watches

*Together --------------------------------------------- 282 watches*

Current Pope of Mud is miyabineverdie (19 watches)
Current Emperor of Mud is *Kronos *(13 watches)
Current Viceroy of Mud is *Strikebreaker *(12 watches)
Current King of Mud is *Sjors* (11 watches) 
Current Count of Mud is *Brigalow* (9 watches)
Current Dukes of Mud are *GShockMe*, *d2mac *and *Stu65 *(7 watches)

Best Mudman photos IMHO taken by *dobber72 *and* exc-hulk

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jlauwrence2 (May 18, 2018)

Piowa said:


> G-9000-1 (red buttons) ---------------------------------59 watches
> G-9000-8 (stormtrooper) ------------------------------- 32 watches
> G-9000MS (black military) ------------------------------ 29 watches
> G-9000-3V (green military) ----------------------------- 27 watches
> ...


----------

